# Request A Film



## padders (Feb 28, 2001)

Just add the name here of a film that you would like added to the list and either mything or I will get straight onto it.


----------



## Dave (Mar 1, 2001)

*Woody Allen's Sleeper.*

This has got to be in my Top Five Films.

If anyone has never seen it, get the video. I know it's a comedy, (it is very funny) but it uses all the Science fiction themes, cloning, cryogenic freezing, all powerful dictatorships, genetically engineered vegtables, robots, some useful household gadgets that aren't g-rated!

Even though it's from the '70's it hasn't dated. There are some really good scenes (too many to mention)- but the 200 year old VW Volkswagon that starts first time, giving him 20th Century photographs and asking him who the people were.


----------



## padders (Mar 1, 2001)

it will be added in the next update. Thanks


----------



## Dave (Mar 1, 2001)

Sorry to be a pain in the ****, but where are:

Scanners
Tank girl
Terminator
Terminator2: Judgement Day
Total Recall

There must be a page in your encyclopeadia of science fiction missing!

If you hadn't finished yet I apologise, but you just can't leave out Terminator and Total Recall!


----------



## padders (Mar 1, 2001)

S and T are the two categories that have not been done, beause they are so big and we needed a break.


----------



## MythingLink (Mar 2, 2001)

definitely a break

Cheers,


----------



## Dave (Mar 2, 2001)

Sorry,  I said I'd apologise if you weren't finished yet, you're doing an excellent job.


----------



## MythingLink (Mar 2, 2001)

No need to apologize.  Between padders and myself, we've probably put in a solid 24 hours work on this section.  So Thank You for the support.

Cheers,


----------



## padders (Mar 2, 2001)

yup, it has taken a lot of time with mything doing the brunt of it. I am off to books now ... no rest for the wicked.


----------



## MythingLink (Mar 3, 2001)

On my way over to books now, too.  Have fun in here folks. 

Cheers,


----------



## Annette (Mar 5, 2001)

*The Green Mile*

Hi Padders and MythingLink, can you please add the Green Mile to your list of films? Will it come under T or G? Thanx, Annette.


----------



## markpud (Mar 5, 2001)

"Blade" please 
And "The Fly"


----------



## MythingLink (Mar 6, 2001)

The Fly is already there.  The others will get added on the weekend or when I get books finished. 

Got to remember to add Wizards as well.

Cheers,


----------



## Annette (Mar 6, 2001)

*Hellraiser*

Hi, does the film Hellraiser come under sci-fi/horror? If so, is it possible to add to the list.

Thanx, Annette.


----------



## markpud (Apr 4, 2001)

any sign of Blade yet? I was going to post something about Blade 2 as well


----------



## imported_Asgard (Apr 16, 2001)

hey padders I was tired of siting here waiting for some one to post on anime so I came over here, and what do I find.?.?.? ANIME STUFF THAT PEOPLE HAVE POSTED ON! :angryfire 

So I think you should move all the anime stuff to anime but just have it in small subtopics in anime like anime movies.       Thanks ,Asgard


----------



## imported_Asgard (Apr 20, 2001)

Now that all the anime film stuff is cleaded up, here's a list of some of the movies anime fan want read about.
Ninja Scroll
Tekken
Macross
dragonballz movies 1-13
Shadow Skill


           Asgard(anime god) :rolly2:


----------



## imported_Asgard (Apr 21, 2001)

Heres more, 

Vampire Hunter D
Tenchi Myuo movies
Wings of Honneamise
Gundam Wing Endless Waltz
Pokemon movies 1-3
Digimon the movie.

That's all for now, Asgard


----------



## imported_Asgard (May 6, 2001)

the mummy


----------



## padders (May 7, 2001)

thanks Asgard. I am going to work on the film and books section some time next week i hope after i do a software upgrade and sort out a few things. Will add as many of these as possible then.

cheers.


----------



## imported_Asgard (Jun 1, 2001)

Ok thanks padders


----------



## imported_Asgard (Jun 1, 2001)

princess mononki


----------



## Pandæmonium (Jun 24, 2001)

I've got a lot of films, well, ok, not lots. But here they are.

The Devil's Advocate ~ A great film

Is The scream trilogy there? Them if not

Scary Movie. That's great. 

There


----------



## imported_Sandman (Jun 28, 2001)

The Road Warrior (the sequal to Mad Max)  Please?

I know you already have a Mad Max entry, and i realize that it does sort of cover all three films. but seeing as how the tile is 'The Road Warrior' and not 'Mad Max 2' i'd really like it added if you wouldn't mind. thanx in advance (hopefully):erm:


----------



## imported_Sandman (Jun 28, 2001)

Oh, and 'Twilight Zone: The Movie' and 'Phantoms' if you, please.


----------



## imported_Sandman (Jul 4, 2001)

it's me again:blush: 
could ya please add The Last Unicorn ? pretty please?


----------



## tokyogirl (Aug 31, 2001)

Buffy the Vampire Slayer  (the original movie with Kristi Swanson!)

I know it's kind of a cheesy movie, but it was meant to be, and it's still one of my all time favorite movies!


----------



## meaghan_maxwell (Sep 17, 2001)

Vampire hunter d 2000
mermaids tear


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 9, 2001)

Can we have:


Sleepy Hollow 

and

Batteries Not Included


please?


Cheers, Sin


----------



## meaghan_maxwell (Nov 10, 2001)

FROM HELL!~!Thats a awesome looking movie... and also 13 ghosts


----------



## Annette (Nov 10, 2001)

Is Sixth Sense on the films list? If not can it please be added? 


annette


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 11, 2001)

The Others,

PLease. Cheers, 
Sin


----------



## DarkCity545 (Nov 23, 2001)

Hello!!

I have a question?  

What is the name of the movie (black/white) when an allien comes to earth lives in a bording house and has the robot that will destroy the city if a code is not given to him to not destroy.?

I have been trying to find that movie but can't remember the title.

Please help


----------



## Chilly (Nov 26, 2001)

*>shyly<hello*

hey dudes...........u RULE!!!!!!!!!!!lol

ok is my sucking up working?lol

ok ill cut to the chase.......could u add 
1)Jeepers Creepers?
2) stir of echoes


thank u 
greatly appreciated  luv u!


----------



## imported_Sandman (Jan 6, 2002)

Ghostbusters! 

Pretty pretty please


----------



## Chilly (Jan 6, 2002)

*lol*

heehee


----------



## meaghan_maxwell (Jan 22, 2002)

ahahaha!That was priceless


----------



## tokyogirl (Jan 23, 2002)

Ray's gone bye-bye

Ray, when some one asks you if you're a god, you say YES!

GOZER:The choice is made. The Traveller has come. 
VENKMAN:We didn't choose anything! (to the others) I didn't think of an image, did you? 
SPENGLER:No. 
WINSTON:My mind's a total void! 
STANTZ:I couldn't help it! It just popped in there! 
VENKMAN:What? What popped in there? 
STANTZ:Look! 
VENKMAN:What is it? Ray, what did you think of? 
STANTZ:It can't be! It can't be! 
STANTZ:It's ... It's ... It's the STAY-PUFT MARSHMALLOW MAN.


----------



## imported_Sandman (Jan 24, 2002)

:laugh2: :laugh:


----------



## Chilly (Jan 26, 2002)

*olol*

:rolly2:


----------



## meaghan_maxwell (Jan 27, 2002)

:rolly2:


----------



## Chilly (Jan 29, 2002)

*lol*

ys evberyone laughing?


----------



## Annette (Jan 30, 2002)

I'm guessing cos of part of the script from Ghostbusters. Tis a funny part.


annette


----------



## Chilly (Jan 30, 2002)

*oh*

i et it now!pfffffft


----------



## Annette (Jan 30, 2002)

:laugh2: 


annette


----------



## Chilly (Jan 30, 2002)

*lol*

pfffffffffffffffffft

hey u know ur avvy annette/ uve got ciompettion from my mate star diva!


----------



## star diva (Jan 31, 2002)

that's me!!!!!!:rolly2: 
i love Angel 
we're gonna get married oin Valentine's Day
u're invited Annette
ps have u seen his movie Valentine?
It's meant to be good!!!!!!


----------



## Annette (Jan 31, 2002)

I haven't no. Have heard its not supposed to be very good. Anyone else seen it?


annette


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 7, 2002)

i haven't seen it, but i do have another movie to suggest.

Imposter with Gary Sinise.  i just saw this movie the other day at the theater and it was amazing.  i didn't think it would be that good to tell you the truth.  but i was happily proven wrong.  if you never saw the previews, the movie's set about 50 years in the future and gary is the world's top scientist.  suddenly he is arrested, and finds out the government thinks he has been replaced with a robot that has a bomb in its rib cage.  he then has to set out to prove to family and friends that he's not.  it's an awesome movie, and if you haven't seen it yet you definitely should.


----------



## Chilly (Feb 8, 2002)

*hey*

yeh thats  gud one actualy


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 8, 2002)

some one else actually saw it?  everyone i talked to hasn't gone to see it yet, no matter how much i try and convince them to.


----------



## Chilly (Feb 14, 2002)

*l*

oh no i dint mean iSAW it.........im just saying itd be a gud one to add.


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 14, 2002)

figures.


well, you SHOULD go see it if you get the chance.  it's really good.


----------



## Chilly (Feb 15, 2002)

*lol*

sorry 

who esel was in it?


----------



## Annette (Feb 15, 2002)

Here you go Chilly.

http://us.imdb.com/Title?0160399


annette


----------



## Chilly (Feb 17, 2002)

*lol*

is that all u do?!
giv out links? lol

  :rolly2:


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 18, 2002)

that could be a full time job


----------



## Chilly (Feb 18, 2002)

*lol*

it cud beeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Annette (Feb 18, 2002)

I just like to be helpful thats all.


annette


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 19, 2002)

be careful, being helpful can begin to consume everything


----------



## Chilly (Feb 19, 2002)

*lol*

now ure scaring me girl!!!!!!!!!! lol

ok bak to the topic (do i get brownie points for making u go bak to topic?)


----------



## Annette (Feb 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tokyogirl _
> *be careful, being helpful can begin to consume everything *




Who said that? :blah: :disturbed :eek4: :eek7: :errrr: :erm: 

annette :iiworry:


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 19, 2002)

i did.  i wasn't talking about here so much as in life in general.  if you are constantly helping people after a while they begin to expect that same kind of help all the time.   and if you ever don't give it they can get pretty pissed.


----------



## Annette (Feb 19, 2002)

Oh well better get back to topic.

Any more requests for a film?


annette


----------



## Chilly (Feb 20, 2002)

*hey*

ok recently i notced that "iron giant" has been added
is htis the one with the voiceover from vin diesel? or a diff version of iron giant? ol

id like to requet...........pitch blak.....oh no wait.......we already have that
ill get bak to u
ill stay on topic dont worry


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 20, 2002)

what about disturbing behavior?  with Katie Holmes, James Marsden, Nick Stahl, and William Sadler.  i love this movie.  it's another great scary teen flick.  i love the scene with katie when that guy asks her out and she says no and he just like flips out on her!  it's great!


----------



## Chilly (Feb 25, 2002)

*hey*

when was this relaased?


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 25, 2002)

1998, here's all the info on it:

http://us.imdb.com/Title?0134619


----------



## Chilly (Feb 26, 2002)

*l*

cool
thanks 
oh and happy bday! theres  a thred for u in general discusions


----------



## tokyogirl (Mar 1, 2002)

i know!  it's very exciting!  a thread all dedicated to me!!! woohoo!  i would have to say that it's definitely my favorite one!


----------



## Chilly (Mar 2, 2002)

*hey*

not surprised!every1 luvs thei rOWN thred!

ok bak on topic now.........


----------



## Annette (Mar 17, 2002)

Am quite surprised to not see the film Blade in the film listings. Blade 2 is out on the 29th March 2002. Stars Wesley Snipes.

All about vampires with Wesley and his friend who I can't remember the name of at this specific time. Wesley being the one who goes out staking vamps etc.


annette


----------



## Chilly (Apr 11, 2002)

*jhey*

uyeh blade shud be here


----------



## tokyogirl (Apr 22, 2002)

i never saw that, was it any good?


----------



## Annette (Apr 23, 2002)

Blade 2 was brilliant. Very gory and full of blood scenes. Luke Goss was excellent as his character.


annette


----------



## tokyogirl (Apr 29, 2002)

guess i'll have to go see them then


----------



## Bayleaf48 (May 25, 2002)

Even though I've started a thread for the two 'Thunderbirds' films, it would be nice to have them seperately as SOME people may prefer one over the other.

They are: 'Thunderbirds Are Go!' & 'Thunderbird 6'. :rolly2: 
:blpaw:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 6, 2002)

never seen them before either....


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 7, 2002)

They're both F.A.B! & you SHOULS see them if possible. :rolly2:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 7, 2002)

you REALLY like that word don't you?


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 8, 2002)

Sure do!


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 12, 2002)

i want to request a spot for the time machine.  i loved the old one and i love the new one.  i really think it deserves a spot.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 12, 2002)

Sure sounds a good film tokyogirl :rolly2:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 15, 2002)

it really is.  i love it.  and let me say much thanks to padders for adding a space for it:rolly2: :rolly2: :kisses:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 15, 2002)

ok i have another one to request, but i'm not sure that everyone would consider it scifi.  13 ghosts.  does that one count?


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 15, 2002)

Well done toyko for getting your film added :rolly2:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 16, 2002)

woohoo!  go me!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 16, 2002)

It just goes to show that given time a requested film CAN be added :rolly2:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 17, 2002)

all right!  see, the system really does work!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 17, 2002)

That's what SO good about this place as IF you request a film to be added, you just never know :rolly2:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 28, 2002)




----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 28, 2002)

That's what I think aswell!


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 29, 2002)

good to know we share the same simple thoughts...


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 29, 2002)

ok, i thought of another one.  what about steven king's IT ?  i love that movie.   it still gives me the creeps to this day!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 29, 2002)

Many of Steven King's films are creepy


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 29, 2002)

true, that's why he's the master!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 29, 2002)

He sure is!


----------



## Annette (Jul 1, 2002)

IT was definitely a creepy film. I read the book first then saw the film. He definitely lived up to my expectations. It brings your imagination to life.


annette


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 2, 2002)

You're right there Annette


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 11, 2002)

i have another movie that should be on here.  what about the wizard of oz?  that works right?


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 11, 2002)

Yep, me and Dave were talking about that one the other day.  

*General advice - If you want to add a movie, start a thread for it in Films Gen Discussions and Dave or another admin will make a forum for it when they get the chance*

 Tabitha


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 11, 2002)

duh, should have thought of that.  going there now.....


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 11, 2002)

s'okay - it's probably easier and quicker to start these threads yourself than to hold off until the admins make a forum for the movie you want.

There are loads of movies we could have threads on or forums for, but it is hard to encourage people to chat in lots of empty forums.  
Any fantasy or Horror should definitely have a home here.


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 11, 2002)

woohoo!:alienooh: :kisses:


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 12, 2002)

Thanks for the advice Tabitha


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 12, 2002)

go tabitha!


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 12, 2002)

Got me own cheering section here, looks like


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 12, 2002)

woohoo!


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 13, 2002)

and let me say thanks to dave for adding new forums for AI, k-pax, the others, mothman prophesies, 6th sense, reign of fire, signs, knight's tale, interview with a vapm, wizard of oz, willy wonka, and last but not least sliding doors.   thanks man!:wave:


----------



## Dave (Jul 13, 2002)

That's OK.

I'm going to add Soul Survivors, 13th Warrior, Man in the White Suit, Donnie Darko, Fail-Safe, Unbreakable, 13 ghosts, IT and Planet Earth.

The truth is that I'm not a great film buff, so if you favourite film isn't here yet, I NEED you to ask me for it.

Just post them here and I'll get around to it as soon as I can.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 13, 2002)

Thanks Dave

So does it count both sci-fi & non sci-fi films?


----------



## Dave (Jul 13, 2002)

No, not for now. It's something we need a bigger future discussion on. This is a SciFi site, so I think Science Fiction, Fantasy and supernatural horror could be squeezed in, but if you mean 'Backdraft' and 'Pearl Harbour' which already have threads, then I'm not sure. And then there is Scooby Doo.....


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 13, 2002)

Just curious that's all as there COULD be one for sci-fi, fantasy & supernatural horror & then one for the rest i.e not of the others!


----------



## Dave (Jul 13, 2002)

That's what Tabitha and I have wondered about too.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 13, 2002)

It would be easy to categorise films & so members would hopefully what films go where to be discussed about


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bayleaf48 _
> *It would be easy to categorise films & so members would hopefully what films go where to be discussed about *


I think it might be more difficult than you might imagine.  I recently went through all the films forums to see which had no posts (Tokyogirl has since posted in some of them - cheers luv!) and it took me ages, even using my work computer which has a pretty fast connection - and that was just looking, not making new forums or anything.
 So, making a list of what we had, and then deciding what fits into what category - or even deciding which categories to have, could be very time consuming.  We should be thinking about it though, and any suggestions you guys have are very helpful, so keep 'em coming.

Also, if we wanted to totally change the way the films were organised, Dave might have a fit  


And Dave - you added some great ones there, I have no idea how I am going to find the time to post in all the ones I have something to say about!


----------



## Dave (Jul 14, 2002)

I will make some further additions in a little while.

I was looking at this site:
Top 100 scifi films

to see what we are missing, but there is no point in having lots of empty forums, so I'll only add what I think are the 'essential' ones.

Keep making new threads in the General forum in the usual way and we can move them over later.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 15, 2002)

If you DO decide to do it then I'll help in any way that i possibly can as I've got a reasonable knowledge of film categories & what film goes in what

Butr it was just a suggestion any way, so thanks for thinking about it even


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dave _
> *That's OK.
> 
> I'm going to add Soul Survivors, 13th Warrior, Man in the White Suit, Donnie Darko, Fail-Safe, Unbreakable, 13 ghosts, IT and Planet Earth.
> ...



thanks bunches dave! i love you!   you rock! *tear*


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 16, 2002)

Thanks again Dave :rolly2:


----------

